# Any way to rig a drip system on a power filter?



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I am gonna setup a new tank soon and probably will have an ac300 or ac500 on it, I like the idea of a drip system and the benefits of it. But its always on big tanks with wet/dry filters. Is there any way to set one up on a smaller power filter?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> I am gonna setup a new tank soon and probably will have an ac300 or ac500 on it, I like the idea of a drip system and the benefits of it. But its always on big tanks with wet/dry filters. Is there any way to set one up on a smaller power filter?


 im not sure what you are asking to do?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think a drip system is mostly used with a sump type filter. I think SirNathan modified a canister filter to include a drip system a long time ago, I'm not too sure though.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

You know a drip system, an automatic water changer just like what SirNathan has in his sump filter.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I want to achieve the purity and rid the water of the growth inhibiting hormone that rhoms produce. What if I took just like a cup of water, an actually measured cup, and water changed that like 2 times a day? In a 40 gallon, do you think I could/would achieve the same results?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

probaballyk but it would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Ah come on think about it, a cup, is nothin, twice a day. I fill the cup up with tank water, dump it out, fill it up and dump it in. Twice a day, that won't be nothin.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you could buy a float valve from a plumbing parts house run a 1/4" water line to

the tank and hook it up in a back corner some were thats what i was thinkin of doin


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't really want to drill my tank though.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

if you dont use a wet dry sump filter you can still have the auto water changer

2 things you need b4 you even think about it

1- a fresh water supply w chlorine filter if you have city water, filters are about $30 and last years

2- a nearby drain which is lower than your tank

If you have those you can have an autowater changer

if you dont use a sump, you will just need a hang on overflow box, get the smallest you can find since it will be less that 1 gph. If you have more questions feel free to shoot me a PM


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot nate, I'm not to apt in that area so prepare for some pms lol.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey Nate, do you have a pic or diagram of the canister type drip system?


----------

